# Scratch built HO traffic lights



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I took on a project to scratch build some traffic lights in order to keep my costs down plus the lack of availability of manufactured ones.

I got the heads, LEDs, and resistors from e-Bay. The poles are made from 3/16" styrene tubes - I would have preferred to use something smaller in diameter but I would not have been able to get all the wiring through there. I used 30 gauge wire wrap for the wiring.

Here is the prototype for a two lane road.









Here is the prototype for a four lane road.









I learned quite a bit making the prototypes and built 4 production version two laners and 4 production version four laners.

Here they are installed and hooked up to a Galak Electronics controller I got off of e-Bay.









Same angle in night mode.









I am quite satisfied with the outcome and it was a very rewarding project.

My next project already in progress are some cantilever crossing signals.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice looking signals and the whole scene very nice.

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow...you put in some work on that scene. Good show...

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am constantly awed by what you guys build!!! :appl:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent! Maybe add some crosswalk signal boxes to the posts (even if they're decorative, only). It would add to the overall effect.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome scene. Always love seeing lighting effects.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You might consider the varnish coated wire from a solenoid. It is hair thin and coated so it's insulated.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

another good idea is use flat topped LEDs


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

tjcruiser said:


> Excellent! Maybe add some crosswalk signal boxes to the posts (even if they're decorative, only). It would add to the overall effect.


Good idea. Perhaps for my next batch. I could get them to go walk only and then hand only in sync with the traffic lights. Wouldn't be able to get the hand flashing though with the existing controller.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> You might consider the varnish coated wire from a solenoid. It is hair thin and coated so it's insulated.


I will consider this tip when working on my next project. Even with 30 gauge wire wrap it is the insulation that takes up the bulk of the space. About 12 wires max through the tube. Thanks.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

microbuss said:


> another good idea is use flat topped LEDs


I guess although it really isn't too noticeable unless you are super close. Unfortunately the set comes with what it comes with.


----------

